
Show HN: A Programmable iMessage API - njerschow1
Https://sendblue.co
======
mmglr
Does this hook into an internal iMessage API or is there a rack of iPhones
sitting in a data center somewhere handling all the sending/receiving?

sendblue is a clever name btw.

